# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  drganie wargi dolnej

## gitarzyca

Witam.
Dziś rano zaczęła mi drgać warga dolna i niestety nie ma jak na razie poprawy. Wczoraj wraz z mężem wypiliśmy butelkę wina, zjedliśmy pizzę, nie wiem czy to może spowodowane właśnie tym, czy powinnam się martwic i udać koniecznie do dyżurnej przychodni. Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź, zaczynam się martwić.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## gitarzyca

Do dretwienia dolnej wargi doszła broda, prosze o jakakolwiek opinie

----------

